# 2K in one Week in the Bay Area



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey guys 5stars full time driver makes 2000$/ 34$ an Hour in the Bay Area / Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow ... 170 rides per week ... you are killing yourself ... and your car ....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Curious why it is so unbalanced between uber and Lyft, for my market uber is much busier


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Wow ... 170 rides per week ... you are killing yourself ... and your car ....


Most of this rides are short rides, I'll put my mileage in the next post


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Where does the $304 come from on Lyft?


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Curious why it is so unbalanced between uber and Lyft, for my market uber is much busier


What's your market, my main for the past week was lyft I only used Uber for destination filter back to the city that's why is so unbalanced



TomTheAnt said:


> Where does the $304 come from on Lyft?


This is including the 308$ bonus


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BayArea Driver said:


> Hey guys 5stars full time driver makes 2000$/ 34$ an Hour in the Bay Area / Let me know what you guys think
> 
> View attachment 307419
> View attachment 307420


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BayArea Driver said:


> What's your market, my main for the past week was lyft I only used Uber for destination filter back to the city that's why is so unbalanced
> 
> 
> This is including the 308$ bonus


Miami


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Miami


I drove in Miami for 1 year, 1000$ at the most, I think lyft in the west coast and specially in the Bay Area is side by side with uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Wow ... 170 rides per week ... you are killing yourself ... and your car ....


For $100,000 a year I think it's worth it.



BayArea Driver said:


> Hey guys 5stars full time driver makes 2000$/ 34$ an Hour in the Bay Area / Let me know what you guys think
> 
> View attachment 307419
> View attachment 307420


I think you are working hard and are well compensated. Bravo my Friend!!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Well you need to take into account that tou need to pay 2k-3k per month for housing in that area. Plus gas is more expensive there. And I guess taxes are higher too. 
I don’t think 100K earnings per year is enough in Bay area. After you deduct the expenses and high living cost etc. 
good luck


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Wow ... 170 rides per week ... you are killing yourself ... and your car ....


2000$ a week ... forget devaluation of your vehicle.
$ 500 a week, then you have a point
Teacher makes about 75k in Bay Area ...
Mileage expenses can bring down California income tax to 6 to 8 percent. That is the bright side


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

mbd said:


> 2000$ a week ... forget devaluation of your vehicle.
> $ 500 a week, then you have a point
> Teacher makes about 75k in Bay Area ...
> Mileage expenses can bring down California income tax to 6 to 8 percent. That is the bright side


I didn't know the last one good to know sir


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Well you need to take into account that tou need to pay 2k-3k per month for housing in that area. Plus gas is more expensive there. And I guess taxes are higher too.
> I don't think 100K earnings per year is enough in Bay area. After you deduct the expenses and high living cost etc.
> good luck


When I was looking for a place in sf the cheapest I could find was $2,900 a month for a studio...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

MiaJay said:


> When I was looking for a place in sf the cheapest I could find was $2,900 a month for a studio...


I pay $1800/mo for my 3900 sq ft 5 bed, 4ba house with a half basketball court in the backyard and a home theater in the basement. 

Sure, it's in Omaha, NE and not on the ocean, but then again, I don't have to deal with human feces in the streets, traffic, insanely elevated cost of everything, ******bag tech-bros, and so on. 

People are crazy for subjecting themselves to that rat race out there unless they are making millions.


----------



## MiaJay (May 4, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I pay $1800/mo for my 3900 sq ft 5 bed, 4ba house with a half basketball court in the backyard and a home theater in the basement. :smiles:
> 
> Sure, it's in Omaha, NE and not on the ocean, but then again, I don't have to deal with human feces in the streets, traffic, insanely elevated cost of everything, @@@@@@bag tech-bros, and so on.
> 
> People are crazy for subjecting themselves to that rat race out there unless they are making millions.


I 100% agree.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

MiaJay said:


> I 100% agree.


So I spent 10 years in Texas but otherwise born and raised in the Bay Area. I have to say my freezing winters are almost so rough to survive, it gets to like mid 40 degrees for a couple weeks in the winter. UGH. and the summers. Oh man that week of mid 90 degrees is so meh. But this 75 degree weather year round is so bareable I don't know. Oh and man this year it's rained so much more than normal. We got like a month and a half of some decent rain and it's gonna be sun for the next 10 months straight. Poor us. Our rent is absurd (no sarcasm on that one it really is) but we can manage. Rent is so damn high because this area is so damn great.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Well you need to take into account that tou need to pay 2k-3k per month for housing in that area. Plus gas is more expensive there. And I guess taxes are higher too.
> I don't think 100K earnings per year is enough in Bay area. After you deduct the expenses and high living cost etc.
> good luck


Correct.

An income less than $120k per year is considered to be below the poverty line in San Francisco, Bay Area. No joke.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So..., now that we have your income, how about your expenses? Let's start with fuel. Pretty sure gas is cheap in your neck of the woods.

In this business it's not necessarily always the amount you make that makes the difference, it's the amount you spend to make it happen.


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> So..., now that we have your income, how about your expenses? Let's start with fuel. Pretty sure gas is cheap in your neck of the woods.
> 
> In this business it's not necessarily always the amount you make that makes the difference, it's the amount you spend to make it happen.


Hey I don't live in San Francisco cause is too expensive I live 30 min deep in the east bay, for this week I'll upload earnings odometer and fuel expenses


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like you are working hard! 60ish hours a week. Glad it's paying off. $30+ per hour a good rate.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Keep advertising and it will be your only week around 2k


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Well sir if you think that anyone can make 2k by simply driving, your wrong, what I mean is that you must have a strategy, have a good day


----------



## KnowFear415 (Mar 2, 2019)

BayArea Driver said:


> Well sir if you think that anyone can make 2k by simply driving, your wrong, what I mean is that you must have a strategy, have a good day


ANYONE can make 2k in a week if they drive enough long, strenuous hours despite any type of strategy. It may take a bit longer with poor strategy, but it can be done for ANYONE willing to put in the long hours.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BayArea Driver said:


> Let me know what you guys think


I think I'd like to see where the other $304.00 came from. Adding your fares, PT, tips and tools gives $1682.94, not the $1986.94 total.

You grossed around $1450 in fares from 56 hours, which is $25.89/hr. That's a little on the low side but not terrible. You did well on tips, though.

Anyway, the missing $304.00 made up a large part of your earnings. Was it a driver referral bonus? Cleaning fees? Previous week's adjustment?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft Employee trying to get Uber drivers to swap over me thinks ! why else put the Uber earnings up there at all if they were just for Destination .


----------



## Myrideshare (Apr 10, 2019)

$2,000 in the Bay Area isn't but $450 after expenses


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This is nothing more than the widening gap between rich and poor moving out of theory stage and into reality where it's felt by real people. 20 years ago it was still possible for anyone of average income to buy a house in any city in the US. Sure, you may not have been able to buy in the poshest areas, but you could find an affordable area to buy a home in. Even in California. Now, though, buying a home in many parts of the state is out of reach of many. If you're not rich then sorry, you can't buy here. 

This exclusion is going to extend to more parts of this and other states and eventually whole regions are gong to be closed off to both home buyers and renters. That's without doubt the way this is going.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

With ubers new rates where they reward you for driving in traffic, driving in downtown SF i guess you make more. 34 an hour is pretty good. But the pool rides in the city, all the traffic, risk of tickets only a very good driver can drive in the city and not go wacko. i guess people make money in the city with short trips one after another, but the traffic.....


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Myrideshare said:


> $2,000 in the Bay Area isn't but $450 after expenses


If you add rent cost into the mix, -$1000.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Looks like you are working hard! 60ish hours a week. Glad it's paying off. $30+ per hour a good rate.


What is supplying a car worth per hour?



KnowFear415 said:


> ANYONE can make 2k in a week if they drive enough long, strenuous hours despite any type of strategy. It may take a bit longer with poor strategy, but it can be done for ANYONE willing to put in the long hours.


'
Not here at 60 cents a mile .09 cents a minute in a tiny city 10 miles by 10 miles and traffic. FRi Sat Surge I can do 25 an hour for 4 hours. Then it drops to 17 and 11 during the week. 8 on a weekday.


----------



## seandex (Apr 23, 2019)

BayArea Driver said:


> I drove in Miami for one year, 1000$ at the most, I think lyft in the west coast and specially in the Bay Area is side by side with uber


Whats the base rate there?
You made only $83 surge.
Hows the rest amount is possible?
If this is fake, Lyft is so evil.



BayArea Driver said:


> Most of this rides are short rides, I'll put my mileage in the next post


I so smell you are one of IPO scammer preparing for the massive lawsuit wave from investors.



BayArea Driver said:


> Hey guys 5stars full-time driver makes 2000$/ 34$ an Hour in the Bay Area / Let me know what you guys think
> 
> View attachment 307419
> View attachment 307420


So 8 hours a day
You got Less than $90 from surge as how they play.
You said Most of them are short rides,
23.5 rides per 8 hours a day
2.93 ride per 1 hour.
Thats 20 minutes each riders. $12.22
So 10 hours $97.76 yeah looks fkin legit now times 7 equals $782.08 fk yeah thats Lyft. 8 hours a day no day off, no gas, no maintenance, thats how you play your drivers with $3128.33 a month. So investors are suing your ass.

You said you are not even from SF.
May I ask who the fk you are?
Damn my Amazon Bigdata told me you are possibly that foo who owns 'ride ster dot com'?

How did you take pictures? You got some camera or phone does this quality?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I madr anywhere from 1800 to 2300 a week with 120 rides plus or minus


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> I pay $1800/mo for my 3900 sq ft 5 bed, 4ba house with a half basketball court in the backyard and a home theater in the basement. :smiles:
> 
> Sure, it's in Omaha, NE and not on the ocean, but then again, I don't have to deal with human feces in the streets, traffic, insanely elevated cost of everything, @@@@@@bag tech-bros, and so on.
> 
> People are crazy for subjecting themselves to that rat race out there unless they are making millions.


Lol I live in San Diego where I always give rides to people on vacation. They always say i could never live here because its too expensive. Then they say they have a mansion that they pay $900 a month for and they would pay $2000 for an apartment in San Diego.

You dont pay for the property out here. You pay for the location. I would rather live in a studio in San Diego then a mansion in South Dakota. Thats just me. I know some are different. Theres a reason people go on vacation in San Diego and not in South Dakota. *No offense to South Dakota.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol I live in San Diego where I always give rides to people on vacation. They always say i could never live here because its too expensive. Then they say they have a mansion that they pay $900 a month for and they would pay $2000 for an apartment in San Diego.
> 
> You dont pay for the property out here. You pay for the location. I would rather live in a studio in San Diego then a mansion in South Dakota. Thats just me. I know some are different. Theres a reason people go on vacation in San Diego and not in South Dakota. *No offense to South Dakota.


California is a nice place to visit on a vacation with all the pretty scenery, but the lack of freedoms and high cost of living makes it an unpleasant place to actually live, regardless of the size of the house.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BayArea Driver said:


> Hey I don't live in San Francisco cause is too expensive I live 30 min deep in the east bay, for this week I'll upload earnings odometer and fuel expenses


Savings. 
That is key. When your car craps out from driving in SF (& it will at the rate you're going) you'll be searching for a car.

I can't hate on you for killing it.
Get your money, but have a plan.



AlteredBeast said:


> I pay $1800/mo for my 3900 sq ft 5 bed, 4ba house with a half basketball court in the backyard and a home theater in the basement. :smiles:
> 
> Sure, it's in Omaha, NE and not on the ocean, but then again, I don't have to deal with human feces in the streets, traffic, insanely elevated cost of everything, @@@@@@bag tech-bros, and so on.
> 
> People are crazy for subjecting themselves to that rat race out there unless they are making millions.


Dare I ask? How much is gas in your city?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> California is a nice place to visit on a vacation with all the pretty scenery, but the lack of freedoms and high cost of living makes it an unpleasant place to actually live, regardless of the size of the house.


Lack of freedoms? Unpleasant place to live? Have you ever been to California? Lol so i guess your saying living in the desert is better? Lol

Ive lived in 5 different states and California especially Southern California is head and shoulders above the rest. There is no comparison.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lack of freedoms? Unpleasant place to live? Have you ever been to California? Lol so i guess your saying living in the desert is better? Lol


Merely crossing over the border into California with what I normally carry with me legally in Nevada makes me eligible for prosecution for multiple crimes... so, yes, it has a lack of freedom. I could not move to California without first selling off most of my invested material assets. My type is not welcome there.

I could go to any of the other states surrounding Nevada.... Idaho, Arizona, Oregon or Utah, and none of those states would make me eligible for a long prison sentence upon entry.... I could move to any of those states and keep my all of my personal belongings too.

The problem is, California has a full-time legislature always coming up with new crimes.
They have laws dictating what color your BB guns are, how many rounds your magazines can hold, what types of grips you are allowed to have on your guns.

The right to self-defense is nearly completely abridged.

Did you know that possessing a flashlight that holds 3 batteries in California, anywhere that "mammals" are present can be illegal if you have anything that could be considered a weapon, even if that weapon is legal? 2 batteries or 1 battery is okay, but 3 or more is illegal. I guess just like having an 11 round mag makes you a murderer, a 3 battery flashlight makes you a poacher.

And it isn't just guns, California has restrictions on things like gravity knives and switchblades. Gravity knife is vague enough that a lot of my old knives have become gravity knives simply because they wore out and now you can open them just by flipping them. Making a hairspray flamethrower in California is also illegal if you can shoot the flame over 10 feet.

In California, the bars close at 2 AM by law or something idiotic. Much of my Uber business is picking up drunk people after 2AM.

Didn't California also ban plastic bags and straws? lol

In my state I wore a mask on Halloween while driving. In California, that's also illegal.

Unless the other places you lived in were NJ, Hawaii, NY, Maryland, or DC, it is hard to imagine a place where the government wants to micromanage your life harder.

I'm used to Nevada, where most of the guns banned in California are legal, where you can carry them, and where there are legal brothels and legal casinos that are not on native american land. Unfortunately California immigrants want to change all of that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I remember when we could make good money in Los Angeles.... ?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

You made almost 10% in tips, my average is about 2-3%


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> With ubers new rates where they reward you for driving in traffic, driving in downtown SF i guess you make more. 34 an hour is pretty good. But the pool rides in the city, all the traffic, risk of tickets only a very good driver can drive in the city and not go wacko. i guess people make money in the city with short trips one after another, but the traffic.....


A quick way to die is working both rush hours smh..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Savings.
> That is key. When your car craps out from driving in SF (& it will at the rate you're going) you'll be searching for a car.
> 
> I can't hate on you for killing it.
> ...


Currently 2.64 for the regular stuff


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Why is everyone surprised at the gross? It is good, but not outrageously good.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> 2000$ a week ... forget devaluation of your vehicle.
> $ 500 a week, then you have a point
> Teacher makes about 75k in Bay Area ...
> Mileage expenses can bring down California income tax to 6 to 8 percent. That is the bright side


Teachers also dont have to pay employer and employee taxes! Nor do they have to use major personal resources (e.g. car) to do their job. So 2000 per week considering all of this is nothing and as it is a 100% dead end job, unlike teaching where you have a career path, with a yoy decrease in pay, it is a sad statement when you show how many hours you work and the pay you make.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

$2k a week is normal here if you work it. ive seen 5k in one week, bt 3-4k isnt uncommon.


----------



## BayArea Driver (Mar 26, 2019)

Many of you want the details there you go, NOW with 4$ gallon it’s not that good, I drive a 2015 equinox


----------

